# LOTS of Piccies! LOTS!



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Haha, I snuck some piccies at petco. I was using my dog as a shield, to hide the camera. :lol: Good boy Joey. :lol: 

Ok, well, here is the HM dragon (I LOVE dragons) that I wanted so bad that I almost burst. But, I had just rescued Wolfie, (who is doing extremely well!) So, I couldn't get him. :-( 









AH! I want him sooo bad. But, that was like a week ago. 









Beautiful little yellow CT!

Also, I make these little clay Bettas. I just wanted to show you guys these.  
Red VT 









Jello









Sammy (this one is toooo fat. :-D)









HM









Sorry there are SO many pics. I love photography.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful pics, doggyhog!! I love your clay bettas! Thats really creative of you to make those!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Those are so cool. lol
Love the pics of the fish from the store. That first one was pretty. Too bad you couldn't get him.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Very pretty pics! I love that yellow betta picture.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's such a bright yellow!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Aww, thanks guys. 

I know! He was SO bright! Think what he would to with warm, clean water!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He'd be gorgeous!!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i would reallllyyyy like a yellow beta. you should make your clay things into earings and necklaces and sell them


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I was thinking of Selling them. I was thinking that people could show me a pic of their betta, and I could make it.  IDK who would buy them though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All of us betta lovers. lol


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Sculpy?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeppers!! I put nail polish on them to give them a shine. :-D


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

That HM dragon is stunning. I like you clay bettas alot. The HM is my favorite.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I would buy one, or two, or how many ever I like. LOL!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

If anyone would like to buy a personalized (ie. Your betta) Clay betta PM me. :-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

All the proceeds would most likely go to a new betta! LOL :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good! lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yup sounds good. I'll have to wait till I get money. But you'll get a message eventually.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

very lovly i love the hm clay thingy i would apy koney for that its so cute


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ooh thanks!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Loving the clay Bettas. Would they work as fridge magnets?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That would be a cool idea.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Possibly. They are pretty fragile, so I'm not sure it would work. That is an awesome idea though!!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Can you bake the clay to harden it, then coat it with a clear epoxy? May work as a fridge magnet then!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

They would make great fridge magnets. Could neenjar's idea work?


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

I will find out when I get mine  I have already placed an order!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool idea!!! They have a little hole in the dorsal fin so you can hang it if you want.  My mom is going to hang some in the kitchen. :-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Here you are Neenjar. 

Zues









Ares









I really hope you like them!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So cool!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

They look great! Ares body is mostly black though


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oops. Sorry about that. I can make another if you like.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They look great!!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Oops. Sorry about that. I can make another if you like.


Is it already hardened? If not just replace the body with black. Those fins look like a lot of work and I'd hate for you to have to redo them.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah, I already cooked it. But, your paying me for this. I should make it just how you like it.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Then yes please, make the body black


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I made the body black, I just put some black nail polish over it!!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

how much are you selling them for and where are you located?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That dragon is a full mask dragon. Awesome fish, too bad you couldn't get him :/

Awesome clay bettas!! You might be able to sell them online


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> I made the body black, I just put some black nail polish over it!!



Great idea!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

lol, sorry you couldn't get those two, i love the yellow. hes so bright! and kudos on the clay bettas! what a great idea


----------

